# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  أشجار فاكهة تزهر بفصل الخريف في الكرك

## معاذ ملحم

أشجار فاكهة تزهر بفصل الخريف في الكرك




الكرك - نسرين الضمور - في ظاهرة فسرها مختصون في علم الزراعة بأنها نادرة الحدوث طرحت بعض أشجار التفاحيات أزهارا في موسم غير الموسم المعروف بإزهار الأشجار وإثمارها وذلك في حديقة منزل احد المواطنين في الكرك.
وحسب المواطن صاحب الحديقة فان الأزهار بدأت بالظهور في شهر أيلول الماضي حيث اكتمل عقدها وتحولت إلى ثمار في حين لا زالت أشجار أخرى مزهرة.
وحسب المواطن أيضا فان الأشجار المشار إليها وهي من انواع التفاح والأجاص كانت قد أثمرت في وقتها الطبيعي في هذا الموسم.
المختص في علم أشجار الفاكهة في كلية الزراعة في جامعة مؤتة الدكتور علاء الجميلي قال ان الظاهرة نادرة الحدوث وغريبة ، موضحا ان الفترة الطبيعية لنمو البراعم الزهرية يكون في فصول الصيف والخريف والشتاء لتزهر في فصل الربيع لكن ما يحصل أحيانا ان بعض البراعم الزهرية للأشجار تتأخر في تكوينها ولا تتفتح في فصل الربيع وإنما تتفتح في فصل الخريف حيث الظروف الجوية خاصة من حيث درجات الحرارة مشابهة لفصل الربيع.
كما أشار إلى سبب ثان وهو ان تكون بعض البراعم الخضرية والزهرية أقوى من غيرها على نفس الشجرة مما يضعف ويؤخر نمو بعض البراعم.
وأشار إلى ظروف الحالة الغذائية للأشجار ومدى تأثرها بأشعة الشمس والظروف البيئية الأخرى، مبينا ان الثمار الجديدة ستكون ضعيفة ويفضل إزالتها لإعطاء إنتاجية أفضل للشجرة في موسمها الطبيعي المقبل.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## زهره التوليب

روعه...شئ بيفتح النفس :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا اخت زهرة على المرور

----------

